# Decodificador 6 bits



## criscob83 (Nov 6, 2005)

hola, tengo una duda: hice un contador de 6 bits binario con flips flops jk, necesito convertir las 6 salidas para que puedan ser representadas en displays de 7 segmentos por medio de ci's 7447 pero estos las entradas spon de 4 bits??? como puedo hacer para conectarlos en cascada o algo asi???


----------



## MaMu (Nov 6, 2005)

Pienso que deberías usar compuertas lógicas para resolver el problema. Pero, existe la posibilidad de  poder usar 2 drivers (*). Para esta última, ayudaría si pudiesemos ver el diagrama de tu circuito electrónico.  

(*) Es un ejemplo, ya que se pueden usar displays en serie como digitos necesites.

Saludos.


----------



## Marcelo (Nov 6, 2005)

Como vas a trabajar con 7 segmentos para representar números decimales, tienes que "cambiar" la salida de tu contador a Nibbles.
Cada nibble maneja 4 bits, entonces tendrás el primero de ellos con los 4 bits menos significativos de tu contador y el segundo con los 2 más significativos:  bbbb - bbxx

Los 4 bit menos significativos deberán entrar al primer 7447 (Unidades decimales). Los 2 que te quedan los colocas en un segundo 7447 y representarán el número decimal más significativo o el correspondiente a las decenas. 

Si quieres profundizar, investiga la conversión binaria a BCD por internet, hay un montón de informaciónrmacón al respecto.

Saludos.
Marcelo.


----------



## icarus (Abr 27, 2006)

Tu contador es binario y el 7447 es decodificador BCD a 7 segmentos ,nesecitas un decodif binario a 7 segmentos.


----------



## roberto moreno (Abr 28, 2006)

Con una EPROM como la M27C256 o una memoria más chica, puedes hacer esta decodificación, lo que tienes que hacer es conectar las salidas de tu contador al bus de direcciones de la memoria, los 4 LSB de bus de datos de la memoria a un deco BDC-7segmentos, los 4 MSB de esta a otro deco y los decos a los display, debes guardar en la memoria esto:

DIRECCIÓN        DATOS
0	0		0	0
0	1		0	1
0	2		0	2
0	3		0	3
0	4		0	4
0	5		0	5
0	6		0	6
0	7		0	7
0	8		0	8
0	9		0	9
0	A		1	0
0	B		1	1
0	C		1	2
0	D		1	3
0	E		1	4
0	F		1	5
1	0		1	6
1	1		1	7
1	2		1	8
1	3		1	9
1	4		2	0
1	5		2	1
1	6		2	2
1	7		2	3
1	8		2	4
1	9		2	5
1	A		2	6
1	B		2	7
1	C		2	8
1	D		2	9
1	E		3	0
1	F		3	1
2	0		3	2
2	1		3	3
2	2		3	4
2	3		3	5
2	4		3	6
2	5		3	7
2	6		3	8
2	7		3	9
2	8		4	0
2	9		4	1
2	A		4	2
2	B		4	3
2	C		4	4
2	D		4	5
2	E		4	6
2	F		4	7
3	0		4	8
3	1		4	9
3	2		5	0
3	3		5	1
3	4		5	2
3	5		5	3
3	6		5	4
3	7		5	5
3	8		5	6
3	9		5	7
3	A		5	8
3	B		5	9
3	C		6	0
3	D		6	1
3	E		6	2
3	F		6	3

Por ejemplo la dirección 0Eh=001110b = 14d = 0001 0100 BCD

**********
ooops no se ve como esperaba los dos primeros dígitos corresponden a direcciones y los dos siguentes dígitos a datos, espero que se entienda la respuesta y esta última corrección.


----------



## jakc alberto (May 24, 2006)

roberto moreno dijo:
			
		

> ooops no se ve como esperaba los dos primeros dígitos corresponden a direcciones y los dos siguentes dígitos a datos, espero que se entienda la respuesta y esta última corrección.



disculpa estoy interesado en la forma de convertir codigos binarios a decimal de mas de 4 bits. y te agradeceria que me mandes mas información acerca de como hacerlo.


----------



## roberto moreno (May 24, 2006)

Hola jakc alberto:

¿Decimal de más de 4 bits?

posiblemente el binario sea el de más de 4 bits, para hasta 8 bits  (0 a 255) puedes usar la misma solución de la memoria pero poniendo otra memoria adicional, otra forma talvez sería con microcontrolador que reciba las diferentes combinaciones de bits, las lleve a una tabla y las regrese ya en forma de BCD de tres o más dígitos


----------

